# 1966 Hickok sweep generator



## delta59 (Nov 29, 2020)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
MSI X570 MPG gaming plusAMD 5800xBallistix 32gb ram 3200mhzZotac GTX 1080 AMP 2 - 1tb Patriot Viper M.22 - 4tb Seagate spinners in Raid 11 - 1tb Crucial ssd

*Mods:*
Existing case remodel

I had a old 1966 Hickok sweep generator that was no longer functioning so I decided to give it new life. I wanted to keep the dirty beat up aesthetics of the case and make a sleeper pc from the front. All the switches and dials are still functional and I tried to incorporate as many of them as I could into the build.


----------



## S73fan (Jan 7, 2021)

It looks strange ..


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2021)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Big Daddy (Dec 25, 2021)

Bad ass, would love to have one just like it!


----------

